# First Responder to EMT-B



## frdude1000 (Mar 7, 2009)

I live in Maryland.  I am wondering what my options are to go from fr to emt.  I would like to take a bridge course if at all possible.  EMT-B is very similar to FR, just some more advanced skills, a couple of medicines, and some more hours.  O, and please dont flip out and tell me to search for a thread because I did and there are none.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 7, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> I live in Maryland.  I am wondering what my options are to go from fr to emt.  I would like to take a bridge course if at all possible.  EMT-B is very similar to FR, just some more advanced skills, a couple of medicines, and some more hours.  O, and please dont flip out and tell me to search for a thread because I did and there are none.


I have no heard of any First Responder to EMT-Basic programs, as most states mandate a required number of hours for EMT-Basic training.  Fortunately it's not all that many hours.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Fortunately it's not all that many hours.



Some here would say "Unfortunately..."


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 7, 2009)

MMiz said:


> I have no heard of any First Responder to EMT-Basic programs, as most states mandate a required number of hours for EMT-Basic training. Fortunately it's not all that many hours.


 
I have heard of a few, they count your hours from the first responders course as part of the required hours for the EMT course. However, having my first responder and now being in EMT school, I think you should just go ahead and take a full EMT course. Yes there is some review but that means you will just be that much more ahead of the game.


----------



## JonTullos (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't speak for other states but I don't think there's a bridge course in Mississippi (and if there is, someone please correct me).  I've never heard of one and all of the EMRs I've known who went to EMT-B class basically had to start over.


----------



## Fragger (Mar 8, 2009)

Do they call it "ECA" in Texas:unsure:?
Very similar to EMT less the ER and ambulance rotation?


----------



## whizkid1 (Mar 9, 2009)

As far as I know you have to start over with the  EMT-B course.


----------



## Pudge40 (Mar 9, 2009)

In PA they have a bridge course but I don't know about MD.


----------



## Medresponse44 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here in CT there is a FR to EMT-B bridge class, it is about 110 hours. Most people say just to take the regular EMT-B class and not the bridge because the cost is pretty much the same, and it never hurts to review all of the material again, especially if you are only saving a few class time hours with the bridge. The MFR class is about 85 hours here and the EMT-B class is around 160.


----------



## Webster (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure MD has a bridge course.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 22, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Some here would say "Unfortunately..."



tomatoes tomataes


----------

